
Gender differences in participation and reward on Stack Overflow - equilibrium
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10664-019-09685-x
======
maceurt
The proposed solution of equal reward for question and answer does not make
sense. Many questions are badly worded or repetitive and do not help anybody
but the asker. In a perfect world these questions would all be removed but a
lot of them stay up.

Furthermore, questions are a lot easier to ask imo than it is to answer a
question, and the answer is the most important part since if a question helps
more than one person many people have the chance and the want to ask it while
to answer it someone would have to take the time to read the question and have
the knowledge to be able to answer and the only reward is additional points on
one's profile.

A good question should be more rewarded, but so many people don't upvote
questions or don't even have an account or login anyways.

